# 67 LeMans Console Woodgrain Decal - Tips?



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Finishing touches on my resto; picking up the woodgrain vinyl decal kit for my 67 LeMans today from OPGI. Will have to remove the old and place the new one on.

Any tips suggestions for old decal removal, surface prep and decal application besides taking my time? Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine peeled right off, leaving some old adhesive. I used carb cleaner or MEK to remove the adhesive. DON"T get any of this solvent on the plastic part of the console. I took mine apart. The surface under the "woodgrain" is just chrome.....I just cleaned mine really well, razor-bladed the old crud off, and put the new contact paper back on. It's been 17 years and it still looks like new. Good luck.


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds good - thanks for the tip.


----------

